# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα (26.5.2012-Κομοτηνή)

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα της NABBA - WFF θα διοργανωθεί στην κομοτινή που είναι κατ εξοχήν φοιτητούπολη και πόλη γυμναστών λόγω ΤΕΦΦΑ απο τον Χρήστο Πραντζίδη και ιδιοκτήτη γυμναστηρίου και διευθυντή της σχολής GRAFTS που είναι σχολή εξειδίκευσης γυμναστών και ανθρώπων  που αθλούνται και η γυμναστική είναι τρόπος ζωής και  που χρειάζονται κατάρτηση και ειδικότητα σε κάποιο τομέα όπως βάρη, αεροβική , γιόγκα , πιλάτες , πέρσοναλ τρέινερ , η διατροφή και πολλες άλλες ειδικότητες που αφορούν αίθουσες γυμναστηρίων .

ο Χρήστος Πραντζίδης μπορεί να διοργανώνει ο ίδιος πρώτη φορα αγώνα ββ , αλλα είναι μέτρ στο θέμα των εκδηλώσεων και επιτυχημένων ιβέντ γυμναστικής εδω και πολλα χρόνια , απο παλια επιδείξεις ββ , αερόμπικ , παιδικά τμήματα και μεγάλων μοντέρνου χορού και ρυθμικής με τεράστια επιτυχία και προσέλευση κόσμου 

ο αγώνας αυτός θα είναι ο επίσημος της NABBA - WFF και θα αποτελεί την πρόκριση αυτών που θα συμμετέχουν στούς αγώνες του εξωτερικού που ακολουθούν, το παγκόσμιο και πανευρωπαικό

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχάριστα νέα Ηλία! Άντε και φοβόμουν πως δε θα γίνει κανένας αγώνας στα βόρεια φέτος!
Καλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτές, το  :bodybuilding.gr:  θα είναι εκεί για τη στήριξη και κάλυψη του αγώνα.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αντε με το καλο να γινει ο αγωνας και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον διοργανωτη!!!! :03. Thumb up: Ειναι κοντα και σε εμας που βρισκομαστε βορεια οποτε θα δωσουμε το παρον αρκετοι νομιζω. :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Καλή επιτυχία στη διοργάνωση!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Kαλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα!

----------


## giannis64

ελπιζω να παρεβρεθουν αρκετα μελη και απο το φορουμ σε αυτον τον αγωνα ετσι ωστε να τα πουμε και απο κοντα. και οπως ειπε και ο στελιος, το team θα ειναι εκει να καλυψει τον αγωνα..

καλη επιτυχεια στον στρατο (προεδρο) και στην παρεα του.. :08. Toast:

----------


## sifounas1

καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα ......εχω εναν γνωστο εκει οποτε μαλλον θα ερθω για ενα ταξιδακι....δεν εχω ξαναπαρεβρεθει σε αγωνες bοdybuilding και θα προσπαθησω να ερθω μιας και θελω πολυ

----------


## Nikoskom

Εχω φυγει για να το δω με χιλια...χαιρομαι γιατι και εγω ειμαι απο Κομοτηνη !!! Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους !!!

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Καλή επιτυχία στον κύριο Πρανζιδη που σε αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς ανέλαβε να διοργανώσει το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα ΝΑΒΒΑ.& wff,
Από ότι ενημερώθηκα θα έχει αρκετές συμμετοχές και φέτος ,καλή επιτυχία στα παιδία.
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Nikoskom

Ξερει κανεις ποτε θα βγουν η ωρα και ο χωρος που θα γινει ο αγωνας??

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ξερει κανεις ποτε θα βγουν η ωρα και ο χωρος που θα γινει ο αγωνας??


μέχρι αύριο το πολύ θα έχω βάλει και την αφίσα που ήδη έχει βγεί με όλες τις ακριβής πληροφορίες για τον αγώνα , εκείνο που έχω να πώ είναι πως σήμερα είχα πάρα πολλα τηλέφωνα απο ενδιαφερόμενους και αθλητές , αναμένετε πολύ καλός αγώνας με πολλες και καλές συμμετοχές και ο διευθυντής της GRAFTS ο Χρήστος Πραντζίδης είναι ειδικός σε διοργανώσεις με επιτυχία , με πολύχρονη εμπειρία στον χώρο των γυμναστηρίων και εκδηλώσεων , θα είναι μια εγγυημένα επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση , είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος και θα το χαρούν όσοι βρεθούν στον αγώνα , εκτός αυτού η κομοτινή έχει και ωραία νυχτερινή ζωή λόγω πανεπιστημίων και ειδικα ΤΕΦΑΑ με ότι αυτο συνεπάγετε  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Nikoskom

> μέχρι αύριο το πολύ θα έχω βάλει και την αφίσα που ήδη έχει βγεί με όλες τις ακριβής πληροφορίες για τον αγώνα , εκείνο που έχω να πώ είναι πως σήμερα είχα πάρα πολλα τηλέφωνα απο ενδιαφερόμενους και αθλητές , αναμένετε πολύ καλός αγώνας με πολλες και καλές συμμετοχές και ο διευθυντής της GRAFTS ο Χρήστος Πραντζίδης είναι ειδικός σε διοργανώσεις με επιτυχία , με πολύχρονη εμπειρία στον χώρο των γυμναστηρίων και εκδηλώσεων , θα είναι μια εγγυημένα επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση , είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος και θα το χαρούν όσοι βρεθούν στον αγώνα , εκτός αυτού η κομοτινή έχει και ωραία νυχτερινή ζωή λόγω πανεπιστημίων και ειδικα ΤΕΦΑΑ με ότι αυτο συνεπάγετε


Χαχαχ αυτο ακριβως..!! Πολυ σωστα τα λες !!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Χαχαχ αυτο ακριβως..!! Πολυ σωστα τα λες !!!


ε μα ξέρω πολύ καλα την κομοτινή εμείς κοντα είμαστε ενα τσιγάρο δρόμος που λένε και τα καλά πρέπει να λέγονται  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Aπο Σερρες εχουν ηδη 5 αθλητες ετοιμους για να παιξουν και ισως αλλους 2,παντως θα ανεβουμε γυρω στα 15 ατομα για να δουμε τον αγωνα! :08. Toast:

----------


## Nikoskom

> ε μα ξέρω πολύ καλα την κομοτινή εμείς κοντα είμαστε ενα τσιγάρο δρόμος που λένε και τα καλά πρέπει να λέγονται


Αφησες στην Κομοτηνη θα εχουμε?? :Confused:

----------


## satheo

> Πολλες και ωραιες οι συμμετοχες στην Κομοτημη με ωραιο επιπεδο αθλητων. Μια παρατηρηση μονο εχω να κανω κ αυτο γιατι ημουν ακριβως πισω απο τους κριτες τραβωντας φωτογραφιες. Στο round 1 μια κατηγοριας εγινε ενας μικρος χαμος καθως ηταν πολλοι αθλητες πανω στην σκηνη κ ο καθενας εμπαινε μπροστα στον αλλον. Ενας απο τους αθλητες αρχισε να κανει χειρονομιες προς τους κριτες και να φωναζει, αδικα, καθως το θεμα λυθηκε μεσα σε λεπτα απο την επιτροπη.
> 
> Θεωρω ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ την σταση αυτη καθως οχι μονο προσβαλει το αθλημα αλλα και τους κριτες και ολους αυτους που ηρθαν να παρακολουθησουν τον αγωνα με τα παιδια τους, μερικοι 200-300χλμ μακρυα μεσα σε ενα γηπεδο κολαση απο την θερμοκρασια. Ο συγκεκριμενος μπηκε μεσα στην 3αδα. Δεν θελω να πω ονοματα, καθως υπηρχε εντονη δυσαρεσκεια των κριτων με τον συγκεκριμενο αλλα διαλεξαν μαλλον να αγνοησουν την συμπεριφορα του. 
> 
> Ειμαι της αποψης πως το ηθος και ο σεβασμος ειναι συνδεδεμενα με καθε αθλημα και ειλικρινα δεν περιμενα να συγχωρεθει αυτη η συμπεριφορα. Ειναι λιγο αδικο πιστευως προς ολους τους αλλους οι οποιοι μπορει να ηταν εκνευρισμενοι και κουρασμενοι απο την προετοιμασια αλλα ΔΕΝ συμπεριφερθηκαν ετσι.



Hλία όντως έγινε και πολλή άσχημα το σκηνικό στο διαχωρισμό ως προς εμενα προσωπικά ότι έχω επηρεάσει την επιτροπή ώστε να παίξει ο αθλητής μου μαζί του και έπειτα στο line up .ο syggkrimenos αθλητής από εμενα παίρνει άφεση αμαρτιών διότι πρέπει να ήταν πολλή αγχωμένος και ο αθλητής λυμπέρης ηtaν στον κόσμο του αφού αναγκάστηκε ο τσιλόπουλος  να τους βάλει σε σειρά! η πρώτες χειρονομίες απευθυνόταν στον αθλητή που τον εμπόδιζε η δευτερες ίσος και ως προς την οργάνωση !!
oi χειρονομίες συνεχίστηκαν ως προς εμενα πάνω από την σκοινί και στην απονομή για μένα ήταν τραγικό να πέφτει το επίπεδο έτσι και πως ξεχνάει ότι κάποτε ο ίδιος αθλητής ενώ βγήκε εκτος εξάdας στο πανελλήνιο πήρε συμμετοχη στο univers τις κατερίνης και με το μεράκι του και την βοήθεια μου έπεσε κατηγορια από το performance και έπαιξε στο fitness μεν και βγήκε δεύτερος!!!
αυτό είναι αχαριστία και έλλειψη κρίσις!!!
δεν θέλω να φανό άκαρδος η σκληρός αλλα ας είχε 3 μήνες δίαιτα έπρεπε να αποβληθεί!!!

----------


## giannis64

εχεις απολυτο δικιο. ειδα ολο το σκηνικο που εγινε. και θυμαμαι και την προκρηση που πηρε για την κατερινη. και μαληστα το ειχα σχολιασει και τοτε πως ειχε πεσει κατηγορια, και ηταν πιο γραμμωμενος. ενας αθλητης σαν τον χελιδωνα που αρχιζε σιγα σιγα να χτιζει ονομα, δεν επρεπε να το κανει αυτο. οσο για την αποβολη? νομιζω πως ηταν λιγο αργα για να γινει. αυτη ειναι δικη μου αποψη.

οσο για τον ιωαννου που κερδισε την κατηγορια? ειχα ακουσει απο την αρχη που εκανε ζεσταμα να λενε πως σαφος εμφανιζετε με περισοτερα κιλα και αρκετα καλα γραμμωμενος. δικαιη η νικη του.

----------


## giannis64

*fitness*

----------


## giannis64



----------


## RAMBO

Γεματοι και σε σας στα βορεια η σκηνη, :03. Clap: 

πολυ καλη η καλυψει του αγωνα και η παρεα οπως παντα φανταστικη

----------


## Nikoskom

> Γεματοι και σε σας στα βορεια η σκηνη,
> 
> πολυ καλη η καλυψει του αγωνα και η παρεα οπως παντα φανταστικη


Ηταν φοβερα !! Εδωσε και σε μας,εδω στην Κομοτηνη,την ευκαιρια να ξεφυγουμε λιγο και να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

παιδια θα εχουμε και συνεχεια σε ρεπορταζ. 
απλα θα ηθελα να ζητησω, αν καποιος μας διαβαζει απο κομοτηνη, η εχει κανεις βιντεο απο την παρουσιαση της graft να μας το στειλει. θα γινει φυσικα και απο μας η προσπαθεια να ερθει στα χερια μας. παιδια αξιζει τον κοπο να το δειτε.

ακομα εχουμε και περιμενουμε το φοβερο βιντεο απο τον γκεστ ποζερ.. :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιάννη ευτχαριστούμε πολύ και σένα και το Στέλιο για την κάλυψη του αγώνα. Γνωρίζουμε ότι κάνατε τα αδύνατα δυνατά για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα  :03. Clap: 

Συγχαρητήρια στη ΝΑΒΒΑ που έχει κάνει παράδοση καλούς αγώνες στην επαρχία με πολλές συμμετοχές, καθώς και συγχαρητήρια στους νικητές.  :03. Clap: 

Θα παρακαλούσα θερμά την ΝΑΒΒΑ σε επόμενο αγώνα, μετά το Στράτο Αργυράκη να κάνει guest posing o Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

*Performance

*

----------


## giannis64

*athletic

*

----------


## BODYMPAL

απο αυτή τη κατηγορία πιστεύω ότι ο αθλητης με το( νουμερο 29 αν βλέπω καλά) ο Γιαννοπουλος Γιαννης ηταν για 3αδα με τα 1000 κατα τη γνώμη μου! :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

*Extremebody

*

----------


## giannis64

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47155

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47156

----------


## giannis64

*bodybuilding πρωτη

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47157

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47158

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47159

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47160

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47161

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47162

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47163

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47164

----------


## giannis64

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47166

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47165

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47167

----------


## giannis64

*bodybuilding δευτερη

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47168

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47169

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47170

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47171

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47172

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47173

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47174

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47175

----------


## zakk lio

Να ανεβασω και εγω με τη σειρα μου τις φωτογραφιες που τραβηξα με εναν αθλητη, ο οποιος εδω και 2 χρονια που παρακολουθω απο κοντα αγωνες ΒΒ συμμετειχε σχεδον σε ολους!
Ειναι ο Σοφουλακης Ανδρεας ο οποιος χειμωνα καλοκαιρι ειναι σε αγωνιστικη φορμα! Ευγενικος και πολυ προσχαρος αθλητης ταξιδεψε μεχρι την κομοτηνη μονος του για τον αγωνα και μονο. Δεν ειχε καποιον μαζι του για τις βασικες αναγκες του αγωνα(βαψιμο-ζεσταμα-φωτογραφιες-κλπ) οποτε θεωρω απαραιτητο να τις ανεβασω και τον ευχαριστω πολυ!  :02. Welcome:   :02. Welcome:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## BODYMPAL

γεια σου ρε Zak!!!!! ΘΕΟΣ !!!!! συγχαρητήρια ξανα και απο εδώ!!!!!  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zakk lio

Να σαι καλα φιλε Χαρη!!! θα τα πουμε στις Σερρες!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Σοφουδάκης Ανδρεας είναι ενας αθλητής πρότυπο με αθλητική παιδεία , το γουστάρει και το αγαπάει αυτό που κάνει και όπως έχω ξαναπεί μπορει οι κριτες να βγάζουν μια κατάταξη στην βαθμολογία αλλα μπορεί ο 2ος η ο 3ος , να εντυπωσιάσουν και να αρέσουν στο κοινό εξίσου η και περισσότερο απο τον πρώτο 

όπως και ο zakk lio που αν και τζούνιορ κάνει ωραίες εμφανήσεις και πάντα χαμογελαστός και με ενέργεια πάνω στην σκηνή  :03. Clap: 

αυτη είναι η ομορφιά του ββ ο καθένας απο την στιγμή που έχει το σθένος να ανεβεί και να κριθεί πάνω στην σκηνή είναι άξιος συγχαρητηρίων και όταν έχουμε πολυ καλούς και ισάξιους αθλητες , αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να βγεί κατάταξη απο τούς κριτες , δεν σημαίνει πως δεν έχουν όλοι αξία 

έχει συνεχόμενες συμμετοχές και πάντα με καλή φόρμα και χαμογελαστός , έτσι πρέπει να είναι ενας αθλητής σωστα προετοιμασμένος ακόμα και σε εξτρίμ φόρμα να έχει ενέργεια και ζωντάνια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*bodybuilding τριτη

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47387

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47388

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47389

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47390

----------


## giannis64

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47391

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47392

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47393

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47394

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47395

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47396

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47397

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47398

----------


## giannis64

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ


*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47399

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47407

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47406

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47405

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47404

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47403

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47402

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47401

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47400

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47408

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες,καλυψες τελεια τον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτό το ποστ (δεν επισυναπτω όλες τις φωτο) αυτή η κατηγορία σίγουρα είναι μόνο  η SuperBody;
Eχω την εντύπωση ότι ειναι μικτές .Και από  Athletic και απο SuperBody καθως οι αθλητες διαφερουν  :01. Unsure: 




> *SuperBody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

----------


## giannis64

αποτι θυμαμαι κωστα δεν βγηκαν καμια φορα δυο κατηγοριες μαζι.. 

οποτε το υλικο ειναι κατανεμημενο κατα κατηγορια. οποτε δεν νομιζω να ειναι δυο κατηγοριες μαζι..

εκτος και αν εχει γινει τετοι φαουλ και δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι. εδω ας μας βοηθησει ο στελιος η ο ηλιας, η καποιος αθλητης αν καποια στιγμη διαβασει το τοπικ του αγωνα.

εντιτ. οπα.. η πρωτη φωτο ειναι απο την athletic και η δευτερη απο την superbody.

kai εδω ειναι η superbody




> κατηγορια *superbody*
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46227
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46226
> 
> ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι κατηγορίες ήταν τόσο πολλα τα άτομα που δεν χωρούσαν 2 μαζί με τίποτε απλα , είναι η περίπτωση που λέμε ότι κάπποιοι είναι γραμωμένοι ώς το κόκκαλο και λίγοι σε μάζα και άλλοι πιο μεγάλοι αλλα λιγότερο κομμένοι και επειδή οι φώτο δεν εχουν καλή ευκρίνεια πάντα ο γραμωμένος χάνει και ο αγράμωτος ευνοείτε λόγω μάζας και σκιών , στις φωτο 

γι αυτο λέμε πάντα οι αγώνες ββ θέλουν φωτογραφικές μηχανές υψηλής ευκρίνειας και σωστη ρύθμιση ανάλογα με τον φωτισμό ώστε να αναδεικνύονται οι αθλητές στην πραγματική τους κατάσταση , αφού και γω που τούς έχω δεί απο κοντα στις φωτο μου φαίνονται διαφορετικοί 

ελπίζω στις επαγγελματικές φωτο όταν μας στείλουν να ποστάρουμε να φαίνετε καλύτερα

----------


## jminas82

> οι κατηγορίες ήταν τόσο πολλα τα άτομα που δεν χωρούσαν 2 μαζί με τίποτε απλα , είναι η περίπτωση που λέμε ότι κάπποιοι είναι γραμωμένοι ώς το κόκκαλο και λίγοι σε μάζα και άλλοι πιο μεγάλοι αλλα λιγότερο κομμένοι και επειδή οι φώτο δεν εχουν καλή ευκρίνεια πάντα ο γραμωμένος χάνει και ο αγράμωτος ευνοείτε λόγω μάζας και σκιών , στις φωτο 
> 
> γι αυτο λέμε πάντα οι αγώνες ββ θέλουν φωτογραφικές μηχανές υψηλής ευκρίνειας και σωστη ρύθμιση ανάλογα με τον φωτισμό ώστε να αναδεικνύονται οι αθλητές στην πραγματική τους κατάσταση , αφού και γω που τούς έχω δεί απο κοντα στις φωτο μου φαίνονται διαφορετικοί 
> 
> ελπίζω στις επαγγελματικές φωτο όταν μας στείλουν να ποστάρουμε να φαίνετε καλύτερα



Τριαντάφυλλου με όλο τον σεβασμό θα ήθελα την επόμενη φορά να είστε πιο προσεκτικοί στη κατηγοροποίηση των αθλητών καθώς εγώ κατέβηκα στα 55 κιλά και ενώ θα επρεπε να είμαι στο Fitness με βάλατε στο Performance.
Eυχαριστώ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τριαντάφυλλου με όλο τον σεβασμό θα ήθελα την επόμενη φορά να είστε πιο προσεκτικοί στη κατηγοροποίηση των αθλητών καθώς εγώ κατέβηκα στα 55 κιλά και ενώ θα επρεπε να είμαι στο Fitness με βάλατε στο Performance.
> Eυχαριστώ.



εμένα με προβλημάτισε η κατηγορία που έπαιξες , όπως και τον βασίλη ζαχείλα , αλλα αυτό έγινε γιατι όταν έγινε ο διαχωρισμός , όλων αυτών που δήλωσαν κατηγορία φίτνες και σας ζητούσαμε κάποιες πόζες ώστε να φανεί η σωματική κατάσταση και να μπεί ο καθένας εκεί που του ταιριάζει καλύτερα (γιατι υπάρχουν 4-5 κατηγορίες φίτνες το απλό , περφόρμανς . αθλέτικ , σούπερ μπόντυ , εξτρίμ μπόντυ) εσύ πολυ σωστα πατιόσουν στις πόζες και οι άλλοι προσπαθούσαν να κοροιδέψουν , εμένα προσωπικα κανείς δεν μπορεί να με κοροιδέψει , αλλα δεν αποφασίζω μόνος μου για τον διαχωρισμό και μετα όταν μπήκες στην κατηγορία και άρχισαν να ποζάρουν κανονικά τις πόζες φαινόσουν λίγος σ αυτη την κατηγορία , αλλα μετα δυστυχώς δεν γίνετε να μπείς σε προηγούμενη κατηγορία γιατι ήδη είχε περάσει , αν πχ κάποιος ήταν για επόμενη ,βεβαίως και θα έφευγε κατευθείαν , αλλα ακόμα και στο εξωτερικό όπως είναι η κατηγορία περφόρμανς στην Ελλάδα  , έτσι είναι η φίτνες , λόγω πιο υψηλού επιπέδου .

σημασία έχει ότι ήσουν πολυ καλός συμμετρικός καλή γράμωση και διαχωρισμό (γι αυτο και μπήκες σε επόμενη κατηγορία λόγω του ότι οι άλλοι δεν πατούσαν και σύ έδειχνες πιο μυώδης ) και ήσουν καλός άσχετα με θέση που πήρες και που έπαιξες , έτσι κι αλλιώς στο φίτνες δεν υπάρχουν τεράστιες διαφορές στούς αθλητές και ενω συμφωνώ θα μπορούσες να παίξεις σε μικρότερη κατηγορία , αυτο δεν πρέπει να σε χαλάει , γιατι τίποτε δεν είναι δεδομένο στο ββ και ειδικα σ αυτο τον αγώνα ο 3ος με τον 6ο η κάποιον εκτός 6αδας δεν είχαν τεράστια διαφορά .

και αυτο όλοι πρέπει να το καταλάβουν ότι ο αθλητής άσχετα απο την θέση για το κοινό κάποιος που είναι εκτός εξάδας η 3ος -4ος μπορεί να αρέσει και να εντυπωσιάσει περισσότερο , ο καθένας έχει την αξία του 

φαντάσου τι γίνετε και σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες με αθλητες επιπέδου και πολύ καλούς που δεν μπαίνουν ούτε δεκάδα και μάλιστα εκεί λόγω του ότι παίζονται συμφέροντα γίνονται και μαιμουνιές , ενω σε μάς ποιός ο λόγος και γιατι να γίνει κατι τέτοιο 

και έχω να πώ σε μερικούς που προσπαθούν να κοροιδέψουν και να πέσουν πιο μαλακά , σε πιο λάιτ κατηγορία , ότι όποιος φοβάτε και δεν το χαίρετε δεν πρέπει να κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες , δεν έχει νόημα , γιατι και γω όταν κατέβαινα οι δικοί μου όλο για πρώτο με είχαν και άν δεν έβγαινα έλεγαν αδικήθηκα , ενω δεν είναι έτσι και πάντα γούσταρα να κατεβαίνω και να έχει καλό ανταγωνισμό , άλλωστε αυτο το απέδειξα όταν για χρόνια κατέβαινα στην ιφββ και όταν άρχησε να παρακμάζει τότε και να μην έχει δυνατό ανταγωνισμό άρχισα να κατεβαίνω στην νεοήδρυθείσα ναββα , που κατέβαιναν ονόματα και έλεγα να έχει  και κάποια αξία ο τίτλος

----------


## jminas82

> εμένα με προβλημάτισε η κατηγορία που έπαιξες , όπως και τον βασίλη ζαχείλα , αλλα αυτό έγινε γιατι όταν έγινε ο διαχωρισμός , όλων αυτών που δήλωσαν κατηγορία φίτνες και σας ζητούσαμε κάποιες πόζες ώστε να φανεί η σωματική κατάσταση και να μπεί ο καθένας εκεί που του ταιριάζει καλύτερα (γιατι υπάρχουν 4-5 κατηγορίες φίτνες το απλό , περφόρμανς . αθλέτικ , σούπερ μπόντυ , εξτρίμ μπόντυ) εσύ πολυ σωστα πατιόσουν στις πόζες και οι άλλοι προσπαθούσαν να κοροιδέψουν , εμένα προσωπικα κανείς δεν μπορεί να με κοροιδέψει , αλλα δεν αποφασίζω μόνος μου για τον διαχωρισμό και μετα όταν μπήκες στην κατηγορία και άρχισαν να ποζάρουν κανονικά τις πόζες φαινόσουν λίγος σ αυτη την κατηγορία , αλλα μετα δυστυχώς δεν γίνετε να μπείς σε προηγούμενη κατηγορία γιατι ήδη είχε περάσει , αν πχ κάποιος ήταν για επόμενη ,βεβαίως και θα έφευγε κατευθείαν , αλλα ακόμα και στο εξωτερικό όπως είναι η κατηγορία περφόρμανς στην Ελλάδα  , έτσι είναι η φίτνες , λόγω πιο υψηλού επιπέδου .
> 
> σημασία έχει ότι ήσουν πολυ καλός συμμετρικός καλή γράμωση και διαχωρισμό (γι αυτο και μπήκες σε επόμενη κατηγορία λόγω του ότι οι άλλοι δεν πατούσαν και σύ έδειχνες πιο μυώδης ) και ήσουν καλός άσχετα με θέση που πήρες και που έπαιξες , έτσι κι αλλιώς στο φίτνες δεν υπάρχουν τεράστιες διαφορές στούς αθλητές και ενω συμφωνώ θα μπορούσες να παίξεις σε μικρότερη κατηγορία , αυτο δεν πρέπει να σε χαλάει , γιατι τίποτε δεν είναι δεδομένο στο ββ και ειδικα σ αυτο τον αγώνα ο 3ος με τον 6ο η κάποιον εκτός 6αδας δεν είχαν τεράστια διαφορά .
> 
> και αυτο όλοι πρέπει να το καταλάβουν ότι ο αθλητής άσχετα απο την θέση για το κοινό κάποιος που είναι εκτός εξάδας η 3ος -4ος μπορεί να αρέσει και να εντυπωσιάσει περισσότερο , ο καθένας έχει την αξία του 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση και τη διευκρίνηση σας που ήταν απόλυτα ειλικρινή .Χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίσατε την προσπάθεια μου και το αποτέλεσμα πολλών χρόνων προπόνησης και επιμονής στο αγαπημένο μας άθλημα.
Πέρασα καλά στους αγώνες , και ελπίζω στο μέλλον να μπορέσω να ξανακατέβω.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση και τη διευκρίνηση σας που ήταν απόλυτα ειλικρινή .Χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίσατε την προσπάθεια μου και το αποτέλεσμα πολλών χρόνων προπόνησης και επιμονής στο αγαπημένο μας άθλημα.
> Πέρασα καλά στους αγώνες , και ελπίζω στο μέλλον να μπορέσω να ξανακατέβω.
> Ευχαριστώ.


μόνο κακοπροαίρετος θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηριστω αν δεν αναγνώριζα την προσπάθεια και αυτό που πέτυχες με χρόνια δουλειάς , που άλλωστε φαίνετε και το άθλημα έχει ανάγκη απο άτομα που καταλαβαίνουν και με πνευματική καλιέργεια , γιατι εγω όπως σου είπα απο την στιγμη που σε είχα δεί στην σκηνή είδα ότι θα μπορούσες και στην πιο ελαφρυα κατηγορία , αλλα αυτο δεν αφαιρεί κάτι απο την αξία σου και  αυτο που πέτυχες , απλα βρισκόμαστε σε δύσκολη θέση ακόμη και σε πολλούς και καλλούς αθλητες να βγάλουμε κατάταξη , δεν γίνετε όλοι να είναι πρώτοι , όπως πχ σε ενα αγώνα στίβου που ο πρώτος με τον 2ο και 3ο είναι κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου διαφορα .

σημασία έχει ότι πέρασες καλά πήρες μια εμπειρία και είδες και κατανόησες πως φαίνεσαι πάνω στην σκηνή για πρώτη φορά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jminas82

> μόνο κακοπροαίρετος θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηριστω αν δεν αναγνώριζα την προσπάθεια και αυτό που πέτυχες με χρόνια δουλειάς , που άλλωστε φαίνετε και το άθλημα έχει ανάγκη απο άτομα που καταλαβαίνουν και με πνευματική καλιέργεια , γιατι εγω όπως σου είπα απο την στιγμη που σε είχα δεί στην σκηνή είδα ότι θα μπορούσες και στην πιο ελαφρυα κατηγορία , αλλα αυτο δεν αφαιρεί κάτι απο την αξία σου και  αυτο που πέτυχες , απλα βρισκόμαστε σε δύσκολη θέση ακόμη και σε πολλούς και καλλούς αθλητες να βγάλουμε κατάταξη , δεν γίνετε όλοι να είναι πρώτοι , όπως πχ σε ενα αγώνα στίβου που ο πρώτος με τον 2ο και 3ο είναι κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου διαφορα .
> 
> σημασία έχει ότι πέρασες καλά πήρες μια εμπειρία και είδες και κατανόησες πως φαίνεσαι πάνω στην σκηνή για πρώτη φορά



Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.Για πρώτη φορά ήταν μια ωραία εμπειρία που χρόνια αναζητούσα.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Συγχαρητήρια στον νικητή της κατηγορίας Superbody-*Ριτζάλη Κωνσταντίνο (ν.42)* για την άψογη εμφάνισή του! 
> Ντίνο σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και με ακόμη μεγαλύτερες διακρίσεις στο μέλλον!


Μία διόρθωση στο επώνυμο...

----------

